# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Israel and Palestine

## durak

It is sad everyone gangs up on israel about palestine. Two points:

1. Anyone on US soil that states Israel stole the land and should give it back needs to hand over their property deed to the nearest native american. If the person does not own property, they should immediatly cut a rent check to the native american.

2. The claim that the palestinians have natural claim to the land is nieve. If this were true, the palestinians would also be entitled to part of Jordan, Lebanon and Syria. I don't see anyone demanding they give up their land. Or for that matter Jordan, Lebanon, and Syria just giving it over because they care so much.

----------


## JasonT

The native americans aren't being held in an open air prison, their children aren't being shot at, their freedom of movement isn't being denied, their schools/roads/hospitals/day care centers aren't being bombed, they are not seen as second class citizens.
































it's sad everyone gangs up on Israel...those poor guys, give them a break guys, they didn't mean it....let's give them a few more chances and several billion more dollars a year.

----------


## durak

> The native americans aren't being held in an open air prison, their children aren't being shot at, their freedom of movement isn't being denied, their schools/roads/hospitals/day care centers aren't being bombed, they are not seen as second class citizens.
> 
> 
> it's sad everyone gangs up on Israel...those poor guys, give them a break guys, they didn't mean it....let's give them a few more chances and several billion more dollars a year.


You must not know american history. We butchered the native americans. The more subtle point I am making is all land is owned by force. At the moment Israel holds the land. When they can no longer hold it by force they will not have claim to it.

----------


## JasonT

> You must not know american history. We butchered the native americans. The more subtle point I am making is all land is owned by force. At the moment Israel holds the land. When they can no longer hold it by force they will not have claim to it.


So, because we butchered Native Americans, it is ok to murder Palestinian children?

----------


## durak

My point is that any american that proclaims moral authority to condemn israel purely on the fact that a palestinian state once existed there is not grounded in our own reality.

I do not accept your premiss that Israelis murder Palestinian children. Its kinda like saying the flotilla was really on a peaceful aide mission (pay no attention to the big lead pipes). 

Additionally you are (whether or not you know it) straying from an intellectual question about claim to land by israel and palestine by ignoring the points in the OP. 

So why don't you demand jordan, syria, and lebanon cough up some land for the righteous owners?

----------


## Superhero d-bolman

if the native americans did the same stuff to us as the palastinians did to the israels, we would.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

FVck Israel....

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!



----------


## FranciscoG

> So, because we butchered Native Americans, it is ok to murder Palestinian children?


There is no point in trying to talk to this guy. He will eventually start the name calling unless you blindly support Israel. Anti-semitic name calling comments to follow.

----------


## durak

> 


You are using a UN map. The palestinian claim is to old palestine. It is funny you don't include land from jordan, lebanon, and syria which would be considered Palestinian as well. Why only israel?

----------


## durak

> There is no point in trying to talk to this guy. He will eventually start the name calling unless you blindly support Israel. Anti-semitic name calling comments to follow.


If you paid attention you would see that I am actually pointing out that Palestinians are getting duped and should ask for more land. 

My arguments are actually country neutral. Just the facts. No one has yet to address my point.

----------


## FranciscoG

> If you paid attention you would see that I am actually pointing out that Palestinians are getting duped and should ask for more land. 
> 
> My arguments are actually country neutral. Just the facts. No one has yet to address my point.


There are palestinians in Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Saudi, Kwt, Leb, Turk, Jordan, and the US. 

For the most part they coexist peacefully. For example a ____________ can move to another state and buy a home and start a business. As a matter of fact most people in the US, regardless of race, do not look and think ¨hey there is that Palestinian, piece of shit, terrorist bringing jobs to my community. God I hate palestinian sub-human terrorists improving my community.¨

In Jordan, a Palestinian can move to ___________ and buy a home or start a business and most people do not ¨hey there is that Palestinian, piece of shit, terrorist, bringing jobs to my community. I wish we could kill them all ****en community improvers¨

In Mexico, I have a close friend that is half Leb&Pali; I do not look at him and think ¨hey this guy is an arab, he is my mortal enemy. He is sub-human; he must be an islamic terrorist¨ I love him for the arrogant Catholic he is.

I can keep going.

The point was made by a prior poster on how Jews look down and treat arabs, and it is true. I have been to the holy land and I seen it. Each and every Jewish (without ONE exception) person I met looked down on thier palestinian counterparts. You maybe to young to remember but it just the same as the Apartheid racism that was in S. Africa.

Palestinians have moved on to other places. They do have other places were they live. However, they do not consider those places thier native homeland. It is that simple. Dearborn, MI is a nice place and all but they don´t hey the last 10 generations of my family came from here.

You will not get a word I wrote but that is life.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> If you paid attention you would see that I am actually pointing out that Palestinians are getting duped and should ask for more land. 
> 
> My arguments are actually country neutral. Just the facts. No one has yet to address my point.


Dude its the palestinians land in the first place that got Hijacked by Zionist Israel... The only thing they can do is fight it out with Israel to claim their land back.They have tried asking for peace and unity but Israel has to breech that shit continuously... 

If i took over your house moved in claimed it told you to go fvck a chicken while i lock you and your family in one of the rooms and limited food electric water and meds... Would you Ask for it back or fight me for it? 

I know what i would do...

Click Click Boom!

----------


## Matt

You know years ago i used to sympathise with the Israelis/jews, they've been through alot in the last 100 years...

However i my sound harsh but im starting to think, "did they deserve everything they got"?? I ask this because in my opinion their acting like fvcking animals, and along with the worlds terrorists maybe we'd all be better off if they were made extinct...

----------


## JasonT

"Here you have Palestinians that have no input whatsoever in the policies that are made. They are not in the city council; they are not in any of the decision making bodies in the West Bank or Gaza, there are certainly not in the government. The polices are made in order to insure Israeli control… so the law is designed in a way, in a very cynical way, to prevent Palestinians from building, and to keep them confined in little islands, so that most of the land of the occupied territories are free for Israeli settlements.* (Jeff Halper, Israeli Committee against Home Demolition)*

These are armed settlements, about a hundred and ninety of them, spread all over the west bank.* (Richard Falk, UN Human Rights Fact Finding Commission)*

Settlements are strategically built colonies of Israel that are connected by a network of roads which separate each Palestinian community from the next and confine their ability to expand. They are often constructed around the best farm land and water resources. *(Documentary Narrator - Occupation 101)* 

They are surrounded by barb wire, they are armed inside… settlement residents are required to be armed by the Israeli military, and they are defended from the outside by the Israeli military itself.

The purpose of these settlements today, number one, is to continue the Israeli control and domination of the occupied territories. *(Allegra Pacheco, Israeli human rights lawyer)*

And the bottom line in all of this is to make Palestinians leave their country, it’s a very hard term, I know, but in a sense it’s a kind of ethnic cleansing. *(Jeff Halper, Israeli Committee against Home Demolition)*

The Israeli government and the Israeli army is not dealing with people as equals, that’s the main problem, that Palestinians are not considered, not perceived as equal to Israelis.* (Yael Stien, B’tsalem- Israeli Human Rights Group)*

There is no specific discrimination against Palestinian Christians as opposed to Palestinian Muslims, it’s a shared suffering *(Douglas Dicks, Catholic Relief Services)*

Christians see themselves very much part of the Palestinian national and they identify with the Palestinian people as being their people. *(Father Drew Christiansen, United States Catholic Conference)*

Palestinian Christians have difficulty getting to churches on Sunday mornings if they want to come to Jerusalem, Because, they don’t have that legal right from the Israeli’s to come to Jerusalem for worship. *(Douglas Dicks, Catholic Relief Services)*"

----------


## FranciscoG

^^ But that does not count because all arabs are evil and need to exterminated, by jewish mentality.

I think back just in the last year to Bernard Madoff. Unarguably, Bernard Madoff committed an act of financial terrorism unlike any other act of financial terrorism ever in human history. He exacerbated an economic decline that has not occured in this generation. 

Did the American (for that matter since it is world-wide the EU, Asia, and so on) look at him and say, ¨Hey he is a terrorist, what ethnic background is he? Jewish, let us punish all the jews!¨ NO. Did the American people say, ¨lets us demolish all jewish homes and barbe wire off the jewish neighborhoods?¨ NO. 

Why well for one thing to collectively punish each and every jew for the financial terrorism committed by one jew is wrong!

That is something the members of the State of Israel will never understand!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> You know years ago i used to *sympathise with the Israelis/jews, they've been through alot in the last 100 years...*
> 
> However i my sound harsh but im starting to think, "did they deserve everything they got"?? I ask this because in my opinion their acting like fvcking animals, and along with the worlds terrorists maybe we'd all be better off if they were made extinct...


They are pulling the same shit as Hitler did back then,on to the Palestinians. and you gotta love the media for not showing it.. W4nkers! 

A British Convoy with Aid recently got attacked by the Israeli army and was unable to make the drop due to these barberic fVcks.

This is a war they will eventually loose. Big time. 

There is a protest against the "Israeli thriller on the flotillas" tomorrow, im sure gonna go!

----------


## eliteforce

It has to do with where the populations of the ME exist today, there is a desert (Jordan Valley) that separates the populations centers, The Palestinians in Nablus, Hebron, Ramullah, Jerusalem, nazareth, gaza, etc. are on one side of the sparcley populated area(with israelis) jordan is on the other sde , Lebanon and Syria are separated by mountains and hills and Egypt by the sinai, Palestinians and Israeli's are living in the same region, the region that was British Mandate Palestine, Palestinians are indigenous to this region, many of them are now living in neighboring countries but many live in the WB and Gaza.. They are not citizens of Israel and they are confined to small disconnected areas, native americans are US citizens , what ever the US did to them it is far in the past and not in anyone's present lifetime

you asked this same question on another thread just a week ago:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=425101&page=3

it's a stupid question, because Syria or lebanon or jordan 'giving' land away won't solve that problem..it's like asking why don't the Jews go back to europe,usa,russia .. conflicts are not solved by 'voluntary' population expulsions.





> You are using a UN map. The palestinian claim is to old palestine. It is funny you don't include land from jordan, lebanon, and syria which would be considered Palestinian as well. Why only israel?

----------

